
Understanding the power of data types (PostgreSQL) - insulanian
http://postgres-data-types.pvh.ca
======
insulanian
> Use bigserial or uuid for your primary key... If your table is small, the
> extra size doesn't matter.

This is wrong! If a table is small it is probably used as a lookup reference
(e.g. product_category, discount_group, etc...), in which case its PK is
repeated over and over in child tables (e.g. product, order_item, etc...) and
taking much more space than needed.

As always, the rule is: "Know your data". Use the right data type and think
about the use of every single column!

Don't be lazy. Code is written once, but queries will run over and over and
you'll be sorry.

